# Dual Battery Or Bigger Alternator?



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ive got a 2000 f-350 v10 and currently only run a dual hallogen rotator and back up lights as accesories while plowing. im about to put a new setup on that has 2 sets of backup lights, front and rear hideaways, whelen mini edge six strobe with take downs and alley ligts and a back up alarm while plowing. im thinking about either adding a second battery, or getting a bigger alternator for my truck. right now im honestly not sure what size alternator it has so ill have to check that out. what do you guys run?


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

I would get a bigger alternator.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I would go with 2 batts ..


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;536089 said:


> I would go with 2 batts ..


yea im leaning to the second battery. if i go that route would it be better to run my accesories off of the second battery (all my lights and backup alarm) and have the other battery just running the truck and plow?

so to do the second battery set up i would need: what else am i fogettting?
2nd battery
battery tray
battery isolator
probaly some wires and battery leads.....


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

Try a pair of optima deep cylce (yellow top). I run a whelen 6 head 90w hideway, 6 pairs of whelen leds, 1 pair of 55w work lamps, hydraulic pump for dump insert and dual electric downeaster tailgate spreader and the volt meter doesn't move, with stock batteries had a huge voltage drop, spreader ran slower. try ebay cheap prices.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here a good thread on the subject of batteries and alternators you may find interesting LawnPro.

Touches on the subject of isolators and power draw as well. well: More info


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2 batterys is the way to go. Storage is better than supply


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

B&B;536160 said:


> Here a good thread on the subject of batteries and alternators you may find interesting LawnPro.
> 
> Touches on the subject of isolators and power draw as well. well: More info


thanks for the link  there was a ton of good information there and i am NO longer considering the isolator, your facts definately make sense. im going to hook my switch box up and install everything and see how she handles it with the plow on and doing stuff. im probaly just delaying the inevitable but dont want to spend the money if i dont have to. it wont be that hard to change my accesories to the second battery if i do decide to install it..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would think you have 140 amp alternator. Try going to the parts store and have them look it up in the system. It should tell you what was installed in your year truck. Keep in mind an alternator puts out only 1/3 of it's rating at idle. Most people plow at just a little bit off of idle most times. The INTERNET has sites for alternators with much better output. You have to upgrade the wire size to the batteries when you install one. Duel batteries will help, but after a very long night you may still have a low power problem.
Use the search function on the gray line above to search " Charging, Power etc" it's an issue talked about here many times.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

MickiRig1;542499 said:


> I would think you have 140 amp alternator. Try going to the parts store and have them look it up in the system. It should tell you what was installed in your year truck. Keep in mind an alternator puts out only 1/3 of it's rating at idle. Most people plow at just a little bit off of idle most times. The INTERNET has sites for alternators with much better output. You have to upgrade the wire size to the batteries when you install one. Duel batteries will help, but after a very long night you may still have a low power problem.
> Use the search function on the gray line above to search " Charging, Power etc" it's an issue talked about here many times.


Agreed with the you might have a problem on a long night even with two batteries. I would go with a bigger or dual alternators. The problem you are seeing is you don't have enough supply from the alternator you have now, adding a second battery just makes it so you will burn up two batteries instead of one over time. You might be able to get away with just adding a second battery, but it won't cost much more to get a bigger alternator and you know you won't have to re-visit this problem.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

I had to put a bigger alt. on my dump truck. It is a diesel with two batteries already. Running a plow, salter after plowing, back up alarm, light bar with 10 strobes and 6 hideaways, then also back up lights it took a toll on the batteries after about 3-4 hours. At that time I had dimming issues and one time the truck even died and needed a jump to restart. There is a alt. rebuilder local to me that built a 240amp alt for the truck and I have had no problems since. I also just picked up a smaller pulley that lets the alt. charge more at idle.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

DistinctiveDave;543982 said:


> I had to put a bigger alt. on my dump truck. It is a diesel with two batteries already. Running a plow, salter after plowing, back up alarm, light bar with 10 strobes and 6 hideaways, then also back up lights it took a toll on the batteries after about 3-4 hours. At that time I had dimming issues and one time the truck even died and needed a jump to restart. There is a alt. rebuilder local to me that built a 240amp alt for the truck and I have had no problems since. I also just picked up a smaller pulley that lets the alt. charge more at idle.


Exactly, you have proven me right, the smaller pully on the alternator will help also, unless you spin a lot of RPM's on your engine. If you do you will throw your belt. It is nice to see someone agree with me, since I am GOD and know everything! LOL just kiding the scotch is getting to me and it is late. If you polish off a bottle of scotch in just a couple of nights does that mean your an alcoholic? If your answer is yes please don't reply, I'm happy living in my own little world! LMAO


----------



## punjab (Feb 10, 2008)

I would get a bigger/second alternator, adding just one more bat will put even more strain on your existing alt. The hardest thing for people to realize/remember bat are mainly there for power when the truck is not running, alt is there to supply power when engine is running.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ronnie dobbs;536075 said:


> I would get a bigger alternator.





SnoFarmer;536089 said:


> I would go with 2 batts ..


I'd do both, especially if you're going to leave the lights on all the time. 

Especially with Ford's stupid computer screwing up the charging.

Probably too late, but you really think all those lights are all necessary?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had a Bronco II with an 80 amp alternator and a huge battery. This truck was the condo King. The problem was soooo many drives plowed at night wore down the charging. I helped it by putting a piece of angle iron between the head lights and mounted a tractor light in the middle. With just the tractor light on I had more then enough light to plow condo's. Just headlights and markers pull about 14 amps.


----------



## PaulSmith (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been lurking for a while now, wow is their is a lot of good info.
My opinion is...

Ditch the isolaters and switches and all that stuff.and wire it up just like the factory does for millions of light duty diesel truck owners with two batterys in paralel. Just go to your local dealer and get the oem parts for your truck and your done. 

I have tried many different setups with my plow trucks and two 
1000cca batteries in parallel and a big alternator is the way to go.
No switches, no relays, no isolators.

Changing the batteries out every few years as they tend to get weak from the constant discharge-charge cycls created when plowing.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulSmith;546030 said:


> I've been lurking for a while now, wow is their is a lot of good info.
> My opinion is...
> 
> Ditch the isolaters and switches and all that stuff.and wire it up just like the factory does for millions of light duty diesel truck owners with two batterys in paralel. Just go to your local dealer and get the oem parts for your truck and your done.
> ...


I agree. BIG alternator and BIG batteries and you are set! Need large batteries for the increased production. By doing both battery and large alternator usually solves the problem.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

The dump truck I put my big alt. on is a diesel so it does have two batteries factory. My diesel pickup only runs a few leds and a salter and salt light and I have not had a problem with discharge on that truck this year. Stock alt. and also dual batteries.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;544286 said:


> I'd do both, especially if you're going to leave the lights on all the time.
> 
> Especially with Ford's stupid computer screwing up the charging.
> 
> Probably too late, but you really think all those lights are all necessary?


i have a mini edge and hideaways, i really didnt think that was overkill and i have back up lights on the truck?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ducatirider944;543547 said:


> Agreed with the you might have a problem on a long night even with two batteries. I would go with a bigger or dual alternators. The problem you are seeing is you don't have enough supply from the alternator you have now, adding a second battery just makes it so you will burn up two batteries instead of one over time. You might be able to get away with just adding a second battery, but it won't cost much more to get a bigger alternator and you know you won't have to re-visit this problem.


i think you guys misunderstood, i am seeing now problem at all, the voltmeter drops when you raise the plow and such but goes right back up. im just going to do a second battery for now, my alternator is healthy and has no problem throwing a charge back in.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your going to have a voltage drop anytime you pull heavy amps. As long as it stays up over 12 1/2 volts your fine. When it stays down you have a problem.


----------

